# !! spitfire - artisan violin & cello released - new contextual demo!!



## british_bpm (Jan 24, 2015)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/artisan-violin (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP016_Artisan_Violin_B-Banner.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp016_artisan_violin/PP016_Artisan_Violin_B-Banner.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp016_artisan_violin/PP016_Artisan_Violin_B-Banner.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp016_artisan_violin/PP016_Artisan_Violin_B-Banner.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP016_Artisan_Violin_B-Banner.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Adopting techniques we learned and perfected with the hugely successful "http://www.spitfireaudio.com/andrew-findon-kit-bag (Andy Findon - Kit Bag)", and as perfect companion to Chris Worsey's http://www.spitfireaudio.com/artisan-cello ('Artisan Cello'), Spitfire leads on with the next instalment in our characterful instrument range, our personality led, performance oriented sampled virtual instruments that are finding their way onto award winning recordings the world over.Centred around a sophisticated virtual instrument with a host of "artisan" phrases, standard and additional techniques, including "performance vibrato" that gives you a realistic sounding presentation of the instrument out-of-the-box. Spitfire believe they have encapsulated the very soul that is Warren. A man who always brings a distinct element of edge to sessions we book him on. The zeitgeist violin style we're all looking for from searing emotion to heart breaking timidity.

*This six month investigation into this instrument is available today at £99. For more info and to buy go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/artisan-violin (HERE).*

HERE'S PAUL'S WALKTHROUGH:



The next instalment in the compositional career of the searing talent that is Andrew Blaney:

..and to quote the master himself:

_Here's the demo for the vln and cello. No secret tricks, keyswitches or CC triggers. Just played in with CC controlled dynamics_

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp016_artisan_violin/pp016_artisan_strings_demo_AB.mp3[/mp3]

..and *La Troubadors* - A Non-Legato demo by Christian Henson featuring the "Artisan" round robin longs.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Artisans/La_Troubadors-Non_Legato.mp3[/mp3]

...and *La Couchette* - A simple contextual piece by Christian Henson that shows how even in the most exposed and simplistic conditions these Artisans add warmth vibe and something special.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp016_artisan_violin/La%20Couchette.mp3[/mp3]

Non Flash

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazon...isan_violin/pp016_artisan_strings_demo_AB.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Artisans/La_Troubadors-Non_Legato.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp016_artisan_violin/La Couchette.mp3

Warren is one of London's most active session players, with more than 1500 Popular Songs and over 200 Major Film scores to his credit. Film highlights include: Shakespeare in Love, Gladiator, James Bond 18-23, Harry Potter, The Lord of The Rings, Shrek, & the recent Batman and Almodovar Films. Pop music recording highlights include albums for Sting, Madonna, David Gilmour and Joni Mitchell’s epic ‘Both Sides Now’ arranged by Vince Mendoza. Warren is also a regular Featured soloist on the BBC’s popular “Strictly Come Dancing” Television program.

*Stats & Articulations*
Samples: 12691
Uncompressed: 14.22GB
Compressed 7.77GB

Performance Patch
Articulations Patch

Articulations:
Long Artisan
Long Harmonics
Long Sul Pont
Long Sul Tasto
Long Tremolo Sul Pont
Long Tremolo Unmeasured
Long "Perfromance Vibrato"
Short Pizzicato
Short Spiccato Brushed
Short Spiccato Dig
Short Spiccato

*This six month investigation into this instrument is available today at £79 (RRP £99, offer ends 14th February 2015). For more info and to buy go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/artisan-violin (HERE).*

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/artisan-cello (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP015_Artisan_Cello_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp015_artisan_cello/PP015_Artisan_Cello_B-Banner_Fora.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp015_artisan_cello/PP015_Artisan_Cello_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp015_artisan_cello/PP015_Artisan_Cello_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP015_Artisan_Cello_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Adopting techniques we learned and perfected with the hugely successful "http://www.spitfireaudio.com/andrew-findon-kit-bag (Andy Findon - Kit Bag)", Spitfire leads on with the next instalment in our vibe-range, our personality led, performance oriented sampled virtual instruments that are finding their way onto award winning recordings the world over.Centred around a sophisticated virtual instrument with a host of "artisan" phrases, standard and additional techniques, including "performance vibrato" that gives you a realistic sounding presentation of the instrument out-of-the-box. Spitfire believe they have encapsulated the very soul that is Chris. A man who always brings a distinct element of cool to our sessions. The on-trend cello style we're all looking for from searing emotion to heart breaking timidity.

*This six month investigation into this instrument is available today at £79 (RRP £99, offer ends 7th February 2015). For more info and to buy go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/artisan-cello (HERE).

*HERE'S PAUL'S WALKTHROUGH:



After 2 years touring and recording with The Divine Comedy, cellist Chris Worsey founded Millennia Strings, performing with artists such as The Verve, George Michael, Oasis and Suede. He is also regularly involved in chamber and contemporary music and has appeared as principal cellist with groups such as the Brunel Ensemble and the London Concertante. By providing composers with a rare combination of edge and aching beauty in his playing he has become an incredibly in-demand session player appearing on countless top level US & UK films, numerous high profile TV series.

*Stats & Articulations*

Samples: 13,879
Uncompressed: 13.63GB
Compressed 7.56GB

Performance Patch
Time Machine Patch

Long Artisan
Long Harmonics
Long Sul Pont Distorted
Long Sul Pont
Long Sul Tasto
Long Tremolo Sul Pont
Long Tremolo Unmeasured
Long "Performance Vibrato"
Short 
Pizzicato
Short Spiccato Brushed
Short Spiccato Dig
Short Spiccato

*This six month investigation into this instrument is available today at £99. For more info and to buy go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/artisan-cello (HERE).*


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm impressed! You have the bite in the short notes I've been longing for. Beautiful!


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 3 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Promo Deals Detailed!!*

Maybe a dumb question but does the performance patch have true legato samples?


----------



## bbunker (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 3 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Promo Deals Detailed!!*

Tried it out today - it sounds AMAZING. Tons of flexibility with the mic options, and tons of life in the samples.


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*

It's day 4 and we're adding the ARTISAN VIOLIN to the production portfolio. If you're at NAMM come find us in HALL E Stand 1765.

These are awesome, I'm writing demos from my hotel room. I'll put them up when I'm done!

C. x

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/artisan-violin (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP016_Artisan_Violin_B-Banner.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp016_artisan_violin/PP016_Artisan_Violin_B-Banner.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp016_artisan_violin/PP016_Artisan_Violin_B-Banner.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp016_artisan_violin/PP016_Artisan_Violin_B-Banner.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP016_Artisan_Violin_B-Banner.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Adopting techniques we learned and perfected with the hugely successful "http://www.spitfireaudio.com/andrew-findon-kit-bag (Andy Findon - Kit Bag)", and as perfect companion to Chris Worsey's http://www.spitfireaudio.com/artisan-cello ('Artisan Cello'), Spitfire leads on with the next instalment in our characterful instrument range, our personality led, performance oriented sampled virtual instruments that are finding their way onto award winning recordings the world over.Centred around a sophisticated virtual instrument with a host of "artisan" phrases, standard and additional techniques, including "performance vibrato" that gives you a realistic sounding presentation of the instrument out-of-the-box. Spitfire believe they have encapsulated the very soul that is Warren. A man who always brings a distinct element of edge to sessions we book him on. The zeitgeist violin style we're all looking for from searing emotion to heart breaking timidity.

*This six month investigation into this instrument is available today at £79 (RRP £99, offer ends 8th February 2015). For more info and to buy go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/artisan-violin (HERE).*

HERE'S PAUL'S WALKTHROUGH:



Warren is one of London's most active session players, with more than 1500 Popular Songs and over 200 Major Film scores to his credit. Film highlights include: Shakespeare in Love, Gladiator, James Bond 18-23, Harry Potter, The Lord of The Rings, Shrek, & the recent Batman and Almodovar Films. Pop music recording highlights include albums for Sting, Madonna, David Gilmour and Joni Mitchell’s epic ‘Both Sides Now’ arranged by Vince Mendoza. Warren is also a regular Featured soloist on the BBC’s popular “Strictly Come Dancing” Television program.

*Stats & Articulations*
Samples: 12691
Uncompressed: 14.22GB
Compressed 7.77GB

Performance Patch
Articulations Patch

Articulations:
Long Artisan
Long Harmonics
Long Sul Pont
Long Sul Tasto
Long Tremolo Sul Pont
Long Tremolo Unmeasured
Long "Perfromance Vibrato"
Short Pizzicato
Short Spiccato Brushed
Short Spiccato Dig
Short Spiccato

*This six month investigation into this instrument is available today at £79 (RRP £99, offer ends 7th February 2015). For more info and to buy go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/artisan-violin (HERE).*


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*



british_bpm @ Sun Jan 25 said:


> Warren is also a regular Featured soloist on the BBC’s popular “Strictly Come Dancing” Television program.



That's it, I'm not buying it on principle. :D 
















where do I sign?


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*

Interesting sound. I find very strange though that when doing the harmonics, you leave the most obvious and most used out. Do string players, and people who write for them, only employ artificial harmonics? Why not sample the natural harmonics? Only two more notes needed to be complete!


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*

Day 5 Artisan Viola?
Day 6 Artisan DoubleBass? :lol: 

Please...

/Anders


----------



## tokatila (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*

Days 7-10: 

Artisan Air Cello
Artisan Air Violin
Artisan Air Viola
Artisan Air Bass
(aka Solo Strings 2)

Pretty please....


----------



## scientist (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*

these sound great. i wonder if these are intended to be spitfire's flagship solo strings, or can we expect air lyndhurst recorded solo strings 2 or BML solo strings in the near future? it would seem a little odd to have two such similar libraries competing with each other.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*



tokatila @ 25th January 2015 said:


> Days 7-10:
> 
> Artisan Air Cello
> Artisan Air Violin
> ...



Solo strings 2 with a special discount price for owners of the original would be nice. SS makes a big difference when layering with Albion or Loegria.


----------



## ModalRealist (Jan 25, 2015)

[Post edited for niceness to the awesome SF. 8) ]

Andy's demo sounds fantastic. Clearly a great release as usual.


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*

Hey guys,

I don't think you're getting the point of the Artisan solos. They're gritty, gnarly, strangely beautiful characterful solo strings which are recorded on our dry stage in London. So nothing like the solo strings which are more virtuosic, more straight up classical and recorded at Air studios with lots of that lovely room ambience.

Best.

C.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jan 25, 2015)

I agree with Christian, they definitely have a way different sound than Solo Strings. Cool stuff guys!

That said, I am really wondering why Solo Strings has been so neglected. (I feel like an inquiry about this update is either deflected or neglected) All these new releases are wonderful guys, but I feel like a Solo Strings update was promised long ago and has never come to fruition.

And I say this with the utmost respect to your company. You guys are awesome. Just want to see a few of these long-time requests responded to...


----------



## bbunker (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*

Hmmm...When you play these instruments, it's like (guitar equivalent) playing a '64 Valco Guitar. Most of the sounds are wild, and wonderful, fit perfectly with your indie vibe, and sometimes have you wickedly grinning with the thought "God, where did THAT sound come from?!?" 

These bad boys are wicked for tight, vibe-oriented recordings. Playing Haydn with these suckers would be as inappropriate as...well, as playing Haydn on a '64 Valco.

I can't deny that I'm stoked by these - they just look like the perfect sampled strings for those projects that don't fit the 'classical' box.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*

Usually find Paul's walkthroughs extremely helpful and well presented. Small but important point this time though. Please avoid chords - this is a SOLO violin! 

I'm sure this will be rectified as soon as Andy gets a proper demo out but I'd like to see a more detailed walk through of an extended lyrical line to see and hear how vibrato, cross fading and dynamics all come together. This is obscured as soon as you start treating it as a keyboard instrument (which is admittedly what many users will do!)

So, chords are a no-no but double stops are a whole new ball game. I'd love to have some true real double stop performances. I know the possible combinations are endless but maybe restrict it to the more common and easily performed ones. There could be some short cuts in terms of retuning the samples for in-between keys (if that makes sense. Perhaps something for the forward plan.


----------



## blougui (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*

Dumb question I guess : I don't understand what "artisan phrases" are. Is there one and only different on each key ?
If so, you do not choose them ? Are they random, and are the RR (if there's any on this art) random as well ? Paul goes through quite quickly on this articulation and as a non english listener I'm unsure I got the idea behind it. 
Thanx !

Other than that, wonderful gritty and vibey sound for both instruments. Haven't I purchased Uist I would jump on the wagon I think but must keep reasonable for now, as the € is sinking.

Erik


----------



## pkm (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*



Graham Keitch @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> Usually find Paul's walkthroughs extremely helpful and well presented. Small but important point this time though. Please avoid chords - this is a SOLO violin!
> 
> I'm sure this will be rectified as soon as Andy gets a proper demo out but I'd like to see a more detailed walk through of an extended lyrical line to see and hear how vibrato, cross fading and dynamics all come together. This is obscured as soon as you start treating it as a keyboard instrument (which is admittedly what many users will do!)
> 
> So, chords are a no-no but double stops are a whole new ball game. I'd love to have some true real double stop performances. I know the possible combinations are endless but maybe restrict it to the more common and easily performed ones. There could be some short cuts in terms of retuning the samples for in-between keys (if that makes sense. Perhaps something for the forward plan.



It's a solo violin, but I don't think the focus of development was on traditional solo playing (no legato sampled, for instance). I see it as another tool with no rules, and hearing the textures made available by playing chords intrigued me. Sure, it's not the same as three violinists because it is the same violin, same violinist, and same position, but I like the sound and don't mind the walk through. Of course, I don't think Paul should avoid playing soloistic lines in the demo, but I also don't think he should avoid chords either. Just my two cents!


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 26, 2015)

noxtenebrae17 @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> That said, I am really wondering why Solo Strings has been so neglected. (I feel like an inquiry about this update is either deflected or neglected) All these new releases are wonderful guys, but I feel like a Solo Strings update was promised long ago and has never come to fruition...


 +1 ...One of the most neglected libraries from Spitfire. Way *overdue updates* needed....they obviously have the time as they have released *LOADS* of libraries since SS 1.


----------



## stargazer (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*

+1


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*



> Way overdue updates needed...


+1


----------



## tmm (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*



pkm @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> It's a solo violin, but I don't think the focus of development was on traditional solo playing (no legato sampled, for instance). I see it as another tool with no rules, and hearing the textures made available by playing chords intrigued me. Sure, it's not the same as three violinists because it is the same violin, same violinist, and same position, but I like the sound and don't mind the walk through. Of course, I don't think Paul should avoid playing soloistic lines in the demo, but I also don't think he should avoid chords either. Just my two cents!



+1 well said… some are being unreasonably harsh here. These 2 Artisan string instruments sound awesome to me. Would love to hear an AB demo of each (or both!).


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 26, 2015)

DynamicK @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> noxtenebrae17 @ Mon Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> > That said, I am really wondering why Solo Strings has been so neglected. (I feel like an inquiry about this update is either deflected or neglected) All these new releases are wonderful guys, but I feel like a Solo Strings update was promised long ago and has never come to fruition...
> ...



Whilst it's somewhat disappointing to have this thread derailed by comments about a totally different library involving totally different talent I feel compelled to leap to our defence before maybe requesting someone start a "SF SS needs updating thread". So that we can promote this new line of string products to those who are after something a little "different". I've been on stand at NAMM playing with this library and I'm loving it!!! But wouldn't draw any comparisons with SS, it's a totally different beast!

*Spitfire Solo Strings is our oldest commercial library, it's a classic, we love it, but we have since released 40 odd new lines. This doesn't mean we have "had the time" to be doing "something better" like updating this library, it means we have been building a product base, a company, an infrastructure and learning from our experiences. I don't know the exact number of updates we released last year but it was significantly - by a different order of magnitude - larger than any other VI dev that we're aware of. 

<< ** EDIT

• 47 updates released last year (not counting 'alt' 'stmx' microphone versions as updates, so purely 'main mic' hotfixes, point updates, etc.),

• 20 of them considered 'substantial' aka new samples/content, complete rewrites of the UI, etc.

EDIT ** >>


This is whilst having the time to release some 20+ products last year alone. We have not charged for any of these updates, and indeed haven't even had the time to fanfare our drive to keep our libraries fresh from the roof tops as a sales pitch. HOWEVER solo strings is an older library and to update it to a BML style depth of sampling which I think we'd all like, doesn't require assigning one of our techs to it for a month. It is a NON TRIVIAL process that, we believe, would require several days if not weeks of re-sampling in the hall. So please understand that it will be a big commercial decision for us, and commitment to choose the point in time when we feel it's not quite up to scratch.... and seeing as a couple of posters here expect any such update to be for free, an update that will cost north of $150,000 investment, a commitment from the artists, and many months of work on our behalf to honour something we have to consider VERY carefully. So we're not sitting around ignoring older libs, our record shows that isn't the case, but a library as complex as SS, recorded at the beginning of our history as a VI dev would require a serious re-think on our behalf and we need to pick the time that is right not just from a "we want it" POV but also a commercial one.*

I hope this sheds some insight and light on this matter.

Can I request this thread now be put back on track to promote the skills of Warren and Chris and what better way to do that than post the next instalment in the compositional career of the searing talent that is Andrew Blaney: (next post)


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*

..and to quote the master himself:

_Here's the demo for the vln and cello. No secret tricks, keyswitches or CC triggers. Just played in with CC controlled dynamics_

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp016_artisan_violin/pp016_artisan_strings_demo_AB.mp3[/mp3]

Non Flash

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazon...isan_violin/pp016_artisan_strings_demo_AB.mp3

Thanks again for your support, and yes the artisan longs as "phrase-lets" a long where something happens in the gritty artisan style as per our brief....

Best. 

C. x


----------



## tokatila (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Sounds great! Dat Andy B again. Have you plans to release Artisan Viola too, that would enable Shostakovichian string quartet writing nicely. 8)


----------



## Andy B (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Yes, we recorded intervals for both the violin and cello but the performance patches are programmed very differently to anything we've released in the past. I don't want to give too much away but the recordings were cut up into much smaller elements than usual to allow playback at any speed. Thanks to some of Blake's new scripting we've been able to program five different speeds that respond automatically to your playing, so that covers slow lyrical lines to fast runs with no key-switching – the performance patches just react to what you throw at them.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## stargazer (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*



Andy B @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> Yes, we recorded intervals for both the violin and cello but the performance patches are programmed very differently to anything we've released in the past. I don't want to give too much away but the recordings were cut up into much smaller elements than usual to allow playback at any speed. Thanks to some of Blake's new scripting we've been able to program five different speeds that respond automatically to your playing, so that covers slow lyrical lines to fast runs with no key-switching – the performance patches just react to what you throw at them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.



Cool!

On the other hand, I really like the way it's done in Sable and others - to be able to customise the way you control and switch between the different legatos.

Will it be an option?


----------



## Andy B (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*



stargazer @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> Andy B @ Mon Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we recorded intervals for both the violin and cello but the performance patches are programmed very differently to anything we've released in the past. I don't want to give too much away but the recordings were cut up into much smaller elements than usual to allow playback at any speed. Thanks to some of Blake's new scripting we've been able to program five different speeds that respond automatically to your playing, so that covers slow lyrical lines to fast runs with no key-switching – the performance patches just react to what you throw at them.
> ...



There's still a harder attack on higher velocities and a gliss on lower. 

What I'm referring to above is to do with the execution of a line depending on speed and how it's handled by the patch.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## stargazer (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Thanks Andy,
I'm probably a bit unclear or misunderstand something.
The way you can choose if you want the different legato articulations to be activated by, for example, velocity, speed or KS in Sable, is not an option or possible in Artisan due to the new scripting etc?

Not a dealbreaker, but good to know.

Really like the sound and your demo!
:D


----------



## Andy B (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*



stargazer @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> Thanks Andy,
> I'm probably a bit unclear or misunderstand something.
> The way you can choose if you want the different legato articulations to be activated by, for example, velocity, speed or KS in Sable, is not an option or possible in Artisan due to the new scripting etc?
> 
> ...



Sorry, I think I probably misunderstood what you were asking – I'm packing up for a house move at the end of the week and it's a bit frantic here :shock: – so the answer for the moment is that there's no way of separating out the different elements in the patch.

Thanks and pleased you like the demo,

Andy.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 26, 2015)

I was going to pass on this because I have Solo Strings but goddamn it, thanks to Andy I MUST BUY THESE. 

spectacular demo and sound. Love the edgey quality too. Congrats guys on another great release


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Hi Andy,

Fantastic music Andy!
Can you tell us the piano that you are using? Works wonderful with the sound of the new Violin and Cello.

D


----------



## tmm (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> ...Just played in with CC controlled dynamics...



The dull thud you heard was my jaw hitting the floor.

The large crash shortly after was me falling out of my seat.

JFC, Andy, "just played in?" How long did this demo take to put together?

This demo sounded more like a 'real' recording to me than some real recordings. Combo of great sampling, expert scripting, and some MIDI board virtuosity.


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Cello RELEASED - Artisan VIOLIN ADDED!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> ..and to quote the master himself:
> 
> _Here's the demo for the vln and cello. No secret tricks, keyswitches or CC triggers. Just played in with CC controlled dynamics_
> 
> ...



That really sounds wonderful.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Hi there,congrats for a realy astonishing violin and cello lib.
A question here...
Is there a chance for a string ensemble recording like artisan solo strings?may be...
artisan chamber or even better artisan symphonic strings???
Cos I happen to like the way you can manipulate a dry library and think the new performance patches,that spitfire introduced with sable and now with artisan,work impressively well.(Not to mention that a production like that is not as expensive as an air production) o-[][]-o


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Ok playability is a huge issue for me with sample libraries It's been my one and only gripe with a few of the Spitfire libraries specifically the BML brass stuff and Flutes...and do hope they update them but....

I just purchased the Artisan Cello and all I can say is WOW!! And yes I own the original Spitfire Solo Strings. Both the performance patch and the individual articulations patch is fantastic. I never reached for my wallet so fast to buy the Violin . Downloading that now.

You can play as fast as you want with the performance patch..YEY!! and no lagginess, play short notes and get great attacks, play slow and get lyrical. Play short and then into Sustain all with one patch. No Jigsaw puzzle stuff. LOVE it. Way to go Spitfire.

So if playability is your concern I think you will be very happy with this! Was worried at first since it was not in the magic hall and would not have the Spitfire Magic Sound but the cello has so much character and expressiveness it's not on my radar when playing.


Dave


----------



## Andy B (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Thanks everyone and pleased you're enjoying the demo.

To answer a couple of questions, the piano in the demo is the Spitfire Grand with close and outrigger mics and the demo took two days to write and realise. Oh, and the whole piece uses only the performance patch from both libraries.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 26, 2015)

dcoscina @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> I was going to pass on this because I have Solo Strings but [email protected]#M it, thanks to Andy I MUST BUY THESE.
> 
> spectacular demo and sound. Love the edgey quality too. Congrats guys on another great release



Dave, 
Would lov to hear a demo when you get it. Love the cello and will probably get that for sure. Just sounds too cool not to have.
Cheers,
Jamie


----------



## alextone (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Good to hear a lively demo that hasn't been dehumanised and quantized into a mechanical coma.

Well done Andy.


Alex.


----------



## Inceptic (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Sounds nice. How do the downloads with Spitfire work? Multi-part archive? Download-managers?

Also, how does Artisan Violin handle ascending and descending runs? I've heard Sable is pretty good at that, so I'm wondering if it's the same case here?


----------



## blougui (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*



Inceptic @ Thu Jan 29 said:


> Sounds nice. How do the downloads with Spitfire work? Multi-part archive? Download-managers?
> 
> Also, how does Artisan Violin handle ascending and descending runs? I've heard Sable is pretty good at that, so I'm wondering if it's the same case here?



Spitfire's own download manager, Inceptic.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Those you have purchased it, is the "Reverb" controller Large Hall - type of reverb meant to be used to help the placement in Air (which maybe can't be advertised for obvious reasons); or is it just some "random" reverb to make it quickly sound a little bit better?


----------



## Inceptic (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*



blougui @ Thu Jan 29 said:


> Spitfire's own download manager, Inceptic.



Thanks blougui.


----------



## Steve Steele (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - NAMM Day 4 - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Just from watching the video this seems like a fun library to play. And that means it will be used a lot and created on a lot. I love that. I have my VSL libs when it's time to insert a gazillion CC points and curves. Playability and realism (by creating a library that doesn't have to carry the burden of the flagship), are as important to me as completeness and perfection. 

For my money the original LASS FC Cello has never been beaten due to that very thing. It's just so much fun to play. That's what these new SF Artisan Violin and Cello libraries seems to be about and I'm buying them right now for that very reason. It's great when well established companies give us something fun to play that also sounds good and is highly useful. 

Btw, SF, I like how you guys are using the mics in these libs. Makes it so versatile. I can throw the close mic in MIR if needed, or just use a mix out of the box and get on with it. Thank you for that. 

I would have liked to have seen just a couple more articulations but nothing to complain about. 

One minor, if not almost off topic gripe while it's on my mind. I really like using your Osinatum. But I can barely see it! I have trouble setting it up. I wish, maybe during the next GUI redesign if you'd take a page from Native Instrument's Session Strings Pro and use the big sliders like they do in their performance patch. Those sliders make me go back to SSP when I want repeated figures just because I can easily see and manipulate them. I actually use that lib just for the sliders! Actually that goes for all developers not just SF. I bring that up here because, although I've been playing fast repetitions by hand more lately, when I need to set up patterns that have to be acurate (and I see that as a possibility in this lib for some things), I'd like that to be easy to use too. Again though, I see this as a "play" library. 

Again, another great and well priced lib from Spitfire (hint: US pricing please!!) 

Congrats!


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 4, 2015)

I am confused. Has the preliminary purchase price date for the artisan violin and cello been changed? And what is cutoff date now for David Fanshawe library?


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Yes, we have extended all 5 products currently on promo until the 14th of Feb, such is the complexity of releasing so many products in quick succession that we felt better to give just a bit more time for everyone to look at the featurettes, listen to some (forthcoming) demos and get some feedback from other early purchasers?

Best.

C.


----------



## Udo (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Hey Spitfire guys, from your website:

"AVAILABLE TO DOWNLOAD AT THE INCREDIBLE PROMO PRICE OF £149 (offer ends 14th February 2015) FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO HERE (CELLO) & HERE (VIOLIN)." http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/blog (www.spitfireaudio.com/category/blog)

It implies a promo bundle price of £149, but they can apparently only be bought individually at £79 each.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*

Well the dry space cost us a fair amount to build!!

What kind of numbers were you thinking?

C.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*



Udo @ Wed Feb 04 said:


> Hey Spitfire guys, from your website:
> 
> "AVAILABLE TO DOWNLOAD AT THE INCREDIBLE PROMO PRICE OF £149 (offer ends 14th February 2015) FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO HERE (CELLO) & HERE (VIOLIN)." http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/blog (www.spitfireaudio.com/category/blog)
> 
> It implies a promo bundle price of £149, but they can apparently only be bought individually at £79 each.



Duly corrected!


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Christian Henson DEMO!!*

Hi guys,

I was meant to be writing some stuff for a thing that's dubbing tomorrow and I only pulled this new toy up... 1 hour later a demo for you guys, now 1 hour behind and probably won't see kids tonight!

Oh well when procrastination is this fun:

..and *La Troubadors* - A Non-Legato demo by Christian Henson featuring the "Artisan" round robin longs. Just added a bit of TC6000 splosh.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Artisans/La_Troubadors-Non_Legato.mp3[/mp3]

Non Flash

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Artisans/La_Troubadors-Non_Legato.mp3


----------



## fiestared (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Christian Henson DEMO!!*

Superb sound, very tempted, :D but after the taxes and the change from £79.00 we arrive to almost 127 EUR... :( It's getting more and more expensive to be across the channel...


----------



## damstraversaz (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Christian Henson DEMO!!*



fiestared @ Thu Feb 05 said:


> Superb sound, very tempted, :D but after the taxes and the change from £79.00 we arrive to almost 127 EUR... :( It's getting more and more expensive to be across the channel...




I'm agree, I really like the sound but will wait a little before buying it.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Christian Henson DEMO!!*

Vibrato? Controllable?


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Christian Henson DEMO!!*

This is a performance led library so the vibrato is a "performance" led one determined by the player. It's a spring out of the box library as opposed to a tweaky tweaky one.

Best.

C.


----------



## blougui (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Christian Henson DEMO!!*



fiestared @ Thu Feb 05 said:


> Superb sound, very tempted, :D but after the taxes and the change from £79.00 we arrive to almost 127 EUR... :( It's getting more and more expensive to be across the channel...


Yup.
When I was in London in december, the ol'Pound was at 1,22€. Now it's 1,32. As a hobbyist not making any money out of it + no VAT refound, it's begining to cool any desire to aquire new stuff, as awesome this stuff might. So glad I grabbed Uist in late december !
Stop the whining here and send you a raw of applause for what sounds like an amazing set of libz' and quite a disturbing demo, Christian - soul wrenching  

Erik


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Andy Blaney DEMO!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Feb 04 said:


> Udo @ Wed Feb 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Spitfire guys, from your website:
> ...



So how/where do we get the little bundle for 149?


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Christian Henson DEMO!!*

This was a typo on the site, they're on promo at £79 each.

best.

C.


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 5, 2015)

Aha thanks Christian.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 5, 2015)

I love the rawness of the cello. Here's a couple things I did using Artisan Cello. 

https://soundcloud.com/dcoscina/slowly-epic

https://soundcloud.com/dcoscina/ragged-cello


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Christian Henson DEMO!!*

Lovely stuff, I'm gonna try me some of those Artisans over a Grange beat!

C.


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 16, 2015)

I do not know what you guys at Spitfire program and sample to achieve this sound, but there is one thing I really know: 
these two instruments are the highlights of my solo violins and cello collection.

Thank you very much for creating these instruments.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Christian Henson DEMO!!*

Hi Guys,

Recorded a quick improvised piece with the cello and violin from Artisan/Spitfire. With Trillian and Piano Tek . Love this new addition to Spitfire. At 150BPM no lag at all and very expressive. Nothing great musically  but technically loved the fact that I could just improvise and play something in at this tempo. Took like 10 minutes. Just for grins I layered the Piano with the Cello and since the cello is monophonic when I play chords obviously I only got one note from the cello but it was actually pretty cool. Only used the performance patch for Cello and Performance patch for violin.

Dave
https://soundcloud.com/dzeltner/trio-150


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Artisan Violin & Cello RELEASED - New Christian Henson DEMO!!*

Wow

Spitfire keeps spitting them out at us.......see what I did there.

I would love to see Spitfire give us some tools focussed on helping us mix the orchestra. As my composition skills get better, I find my mixing skills are lagging. Something similar to what VSL did with their Vienna Suite would be great.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the above idea, Jake Jackson is going to do us a series of YouTube specials regarding this. His speciality is mixing in the box so I hope he can give us all some tips that are within the reach of most systems...

I was working on this for something and I thought I'd put it up. It's not a tubthumping demo where we put the Artisan's through their paces but I was surprised at just how much vibe these two players added to this simple and exposed piece.

*La Couchette* - by Christian Henson

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp016_artisan_violin/La%20Couchette.mp3[/mp3]

Out of tune felt piano (watch this space) and http://www.spitfireaudio.com/dustbundle (Sound Dust's Dust Bundle) are the only other elements...

Non-Flash...

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp016_artisan_violin/La Couchette.mp3


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Feb 18, 2015)

british_bpm @ Wed Feb 18 said:


> Thanks for the above idea, Jake Jackson is going to do us a series of YouTube specials regarding this. His speciality is mixing in the box so I hope he can give us all some tips that are within the reach of most systems...



Just subscribed to the Spitfire youtube channel. I'll be looking for Jake's videos and will resist the urge to throw money at all of the wonderful Spitfire releases.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 18, 2015)

Beautiful!! I have to say, slightly OT, but the Dust Bundle was one of my favorite purchases of 2014. Really underrated little library. 

Strings sound great as always!


----------

